# Looking for suggestions xenon puzzle



## Retep99 (Oct 13, 2021)

My 52 plate MK1 has a persistent fault where the left side dip does not always come on. A couple of on offs usually sorts it but it is now playing up and i have been told it will fail the MOT.
I have changed the bulb twice and the ballasts twice and then the headlight switch all to no avail and always just the left dip which when it does come on it stays on ok.
Apart from the bulb connector and the ballast are there additional components such as a separate igniter.

Thanks


----------



## TB205GTI (Dec 12, 2021)

Have you checked the voltage to the ballast? if you get a low voltage (or bad earth) it can have a hard time igniting the bulb as it draws quite a bit of current.


----------



## Retep99 (Oct 13, 2021)

TB205GTI said:


> Have you checked the voltage to the ballast? if you get a low voltage (or bad earth) it can have a hard time igniting the bulb as it draws quite a bit of current.


Thanks for that will do retep


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above check & clean up all the connections & make sure they are tight & secure.
Hoggy  .


----------



## Retep99 (Oct 13, 2021)

TB205GTI said:


> Have you checked the voltage to the ballast? if you get a low voltage (or bad earth) it can have a hard time igniting the bulb as it draws quite a bit of current.





TB205GTI said:


> Hi, As above check & clean up all the connections & make sure they are tight & secure.
> Hoggy  .


Thanks Hoggy


----------

